# More Pictures from the St. Paul Winter Carnival Orchid Show



## paphreek (Jan 26, 2009)

In addition to Orchid, Ltd.'s great display, here are some other pictures of slipper orchids from the show.

First, here's a real colorful display made by a good friend of mine, Dean S.






and two Phrags in the display:

Phrag St. Ouen





Phrag Don Wimber


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice phrag hybrids!

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are a few more

Paph (venustum x robinsonii)





Paph Krull's Donna Brown





Paph gratrixianum





Paph (Enzan Fruit x spicerianum)


----------



## paphreek (Jan 26, 2009)

And a few more

A real mini: Paph Jennifer Ann Hella





A real oddity, at least for a show: Paph Sorcerer's Stone or as I call it, Paph Unopened.





And finally for Eric: a basket of besseae!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2009)

I esp. like the red/orange spots in your 1st pic., whereever they come from  !!! Thanks! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2009)

I really like the Paph Krull's Donna Brown! Totally cool.


----------



## Roy (Jan 27, 2009)

A real oddity, at least for a show: Paph Sorcerer's Stone or as I call it, Paph Unopened.
Paph Buddianum and it wasn't entered in the Open section.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent. Thanx for the photos. I'm curious about the paph unopend; I think it's kind of cool if it stays that way.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Great plants! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Excellent. Thanx for the photos. I'm curious about the paph unopend; I think it's kind of cool if it stays that way.



I'm not sure who's plant it is, but it appears to be stuck that way. Here's another angle of one flower.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks like one of those lizards from downunder


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos!
:clap::clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2009)

paphreek said:


> I'm not sure who's plant it is, but it appears to be stuck that way. Here's another angle of one flower.



Nice Calla Lilly!:rollhappy::rollhappy:

Ramon


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it is a shy elephant


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

Prudish paph!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 28, 2009)

I must admit that I wish all complex Paphs did that!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your great photos of the show. I need one of those Phrag. St. Ouens.:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

They are all beautiful and interesting!!!


----------

